

Announcing: Hype Machine on Spotify - tomatohs
http://blog.hypem.com/2012/09/hype-machine-on-spotify/

======
thoughtpalette
Been waiting for something like this for a long while. Really digging it so
far.

Also awesome to see Paul Irish enjoying it as well.

